# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  ЛАК.Нужен совет

## Anonymous

Приветствую всех. Нужен совет. Покрываю фирменным, хорошим матовым лаком модели, после покраски и нанесения декалей. Лак, конечно хорошо пперемешиваю и не развожу растворителями. Высыхает. Но потом, когда долгое время держишь модель в руках, лак становится липким, такое впечатление, что он от рук растворяется. Дело в том, что модели - это игровые элементы для настольной игры и должны быть в руках. (Может использовать матовый акриловый лак, но, что-то не попадался он мне) Может кто знает рецепт стойкого матового лака?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Каким лаком покрывали (фирма)? Чем покрывали (аэрограф, кисть)?

Я обычно пользуюсь лаками Тесторс/Модел Мастер - проблем не имел пока.
Из акриловых - например Тамийя Х-22. Это глянцевый лак. Дает прекрасную глянцевую поверхность. Если нужен матовый, то его смешивают со специальной тамиевской же матовой добавкой в нужной пропорции.

А вообще для глянцевого покрытия очень рекомендуется американский акриловый лак для полов - Future.

----------


## Anonymous

Пользовался и Revell и Hubrol, эмалевыми. Они похоже размягчаются под руками, ну если пару минут подержать самолет за хвост, с красками такого не происходит. Наносил кистью, надо попробовать акриловые, наверное.

----------

